# Multi-axis turning challenge voting



## barry richardson (Dec 2, 2020)

Time to vote! Thanks everyone for the participation and support, Vote for your favorite even if you were not involved or you don't even turn, the more the merrier. The top vote getter gets to choose and run the next turning challenge. BTW don't waste your vote on me as I just ran this one, and like the Mexican President, a person can only do it once, or at least not consecutively. You can go here to see more pics and the blow by blow; https://woodbarter.com/threads/fall-turning-challenge-multi-axis.43536/ Vote closes at 2400 Saturday 5 dec. An award ceremony and gala will follow on Sunday


Tony






Maverick







William Tanner







trc65







Barry Richardson






Steve in VA






Tom Smart

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2020)

AWESOME !!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Albert Kiebert (Dec 2, 2020)

Well done to all ! Nice looking entries

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 2, 2020)

By the way, if you are a member of AAW, check out page 15 of the latest issue. Looks like a multi-axis sculpture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2020)

Incredible work everyone!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 4, 2020)

Great job, guys! It makes my head hurt trying to figure out how y'all did some of these. Really well done!

Thanks for hosting this challenge, Barry! Very unique and lots of fun to watch progress!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 4, 2020)

Great job by all.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 4, 2020)

Can I vote for more than one??. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Can I vote for more than one??. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


No Jerry it is set up for 1 vote per person


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 4, 2020)

Do I have to be a citizen or member to vote.? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Maverick (Dec 4, 2020)

Fun project. Leaned a lot from reading and watching videos on the procedure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 6, 2020)

Congrats to @Steve in VA as the winner of this round!. And thanks to everyone involved. You've got the ball for the next round sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2020)

Congratulations Steve!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 6, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## trc65 (Dec 6, 2020)

Congratulations Steve!

Can't wait to see what you come up with for the next challenge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2020)

Congrats Steve, well done!!


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 6, 2020)

Well done everyone. Congrats Steve.


----------



## Maverick (Dec 6, 2020)

Congratulations Steve


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone! 

This was definitely a great challenge and I learned a lot from everyone's posts. Thanks for sharing your ideas, comments, and pictures along the way.

I'll come up with something and post the next challenge this evening.

Reactions: Like 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 7, 2020)




----------

